# Android Device for 25k



## soham (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I am looking forward to buying a HTC Incredible. I found it online on flipkart.com for a price of around 24.3k .. Will it be a good buy? I can't strecth my budget over 25k ... Also can I buy it at any store in Mumbai for a lesser price? thanks...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

I would suggest you to just wait a bit, add a bit more money and get either HTC Sensation or SGSII. 

I would pick Nexus S over I:S. N:S is available for some 19.5k and the only thing that is better in I:S is the camera. and I don't think you need to pay 4k-5k extra just for that.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 3, 2011)

@ ^^^^ 
well said.
Incredible S is a poor choice over Nexus S.

& rather then going for Sensation go for SGS2.

iTs currently the best ANDROID PHONE IN THE MARKET THATS AVAILABLE.
moreover Sensation is which is called to be a flagship fone of hTC is suffering from a lots of issues _{TouchScreen issue, WiFi issue, camera iSSue & waht not}_

hTC SensaTion Death Grip


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 3, 2011)

Wat about LG Optimus 2x ? its available for <25k afaik.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

harryneopotter said:


> Wat about LG Optimus 2x ? its available for <25k afaik.



only for those who are ready to load a custom ROM the moment they get the phone. the factory ROM is extremely buggy. many reviews blasted LG for putting a ROM that crashes apps, hangs the UI, lags like hell. The ROM totally negated the amount of power that the phone's h/w packed.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can we expect a price cut for the HTC I:S? I think 24k is still high for ithe device. 22k should be the ideal price. 

so any chance the IS is lowered>


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2011)

Incredible S is an awesome phone...if u r thinking of buying then go for it,u won't regret ur decison I m sure about it.
Nexus S can't even be compare to it.
Incredible S and Sensation are the best phones of HTC.
Earlier it was sold for 26k approx and now it is being sold for 24k that means it price is already lowered down by 2k.And I must say it is worth it.
If u can spend 28K then you can go for HTC Sensation.
Have heard that SGSII is also very good but it has a manufacturing defect that is some yellow screen issue though I personally haven't got my hands on SGSII so can't say much about it


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I would suggest you to just wait a bit, add a bit more money and get either HTC Sensation or SGSII.
> 
> I would pick Nexus S over I:S. N:S is available for some 19.5k and the only thing that is better in I:S is the camera. and I don't think you need to pay 4k-5k extra just for that.


I would buy Incredible S over Nexus S and SGSII over Incredible S, budget being expanded respectively.

HTC Incredible S isn't a bad phone, at least if you compare it with Nexus S, it's great! Even the reviews refer that the phone is "incredible, as it's name". I've used the phone, and it's pretty responsive, the HTC Sense UI is pretty awesome and overall, the features are worthwhile.

Provided the OP can extend his budget to SGSII, I would HIGHLY recommend Incredible S. 

Personally, I recommend you at least *try the phone in a shop or something*.

My final suggestion: *Incredible S, Buy IT!*

_Digit's reviews_


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 3, 2011)

_


aroraanant said:



			Incredible S is an awesome phone...if u r thinking of buying then go for it,u won't regret ur decison I m sure about it.
Nexus S can't even be compare to it.
Incredible S and Sensation are the best phones of HTC.
Earlier it was sold for 26k approx and now it is being sold for 24k that means it price is already lowered down by 2k.And I must say it is worth it.
If u can spend 28K then you can go for HTC Sensation.
Have heard that SGSII is also very good but it has a manufacturing defect that is some yellow screen issue though I personally haven't got my hands on SGSII so can't say much about it
		
Click to expand...

_
Keep ur hTC fanboism to YourSelf & do not spread it to others here.
& pls dont give wrong suggestions to people.

_iF u are a die-fan of hTC & to anyOne suggesting any crap hTC phone, then u should also keep all the news regarding hTC malfunctioning
even if u cant keep up with the news then atleast open ur eyes & read what other users have posted._

*i had posted few posts back {i suppose, which u have neglected} that hTC Sensation is a ugly fone & piece of crap made by hTC which they call thier flagShip fone.
upon releasing it has so many issues to deal with, that hTC is fed up of it & not giving any Solutions     .*


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Keep ur hTC fanboism to YourSelf & do not spread it to others here.
> & pls dont give wrong suggestions to people.
> 
> _iF u are a die-fan of hTC & to anyOne suggesting any crap hTC phone, then u should also keep all the news regarding hTC malfunctioning
> ...


Keep your HTC hateboism to yourself, and stop spreading idiotic misconceptions. Just because it sucks for you doesn't mean that it will be the same for everyone. If you can't come up with good reviews/suggestions, please don't bother with such posts.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 3, 2011)

_


sygeek said:



			Keep your HTC hateboism to yourself, and stop spreading idiotic misconceptions.
		
Click to expand...


_

what is idiotic misconceptions made by me acc. to u???
& i do not hate hTC, its just like hTC sensation has so many issues right now, still he is suggesting that fone


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> what is idiotic misconceptions made by me acc. to u???
> & i do not hate hTC, its just like hTC sensation has so many issues right now, still he is suggesting that fone


Let the OP decide, everyone has different opinions and you need to respect it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Incredible S is an awesome phone...if u r thinking of buying then go for it,u won't regret ur decison I m sure about it.
> Nexus S can't even be compare to it.
> Incredible S and Sensation are the best phones of HTC.
> Earlier it was sold for 26k approx and now it is being sold for 24k that means it price is already lowered down by 2k.And I must say it is worth it.
> ...



For God's sake, verify the facts before saying anything!

1. N:S and I:S have 4" S-LCD (in India) but the oleophobic coating and the curved display makes N:S smudge free and gives better touch sensitivity.
2. 3-axis gyro sensor in N:S gives that extra edge for gaming
3. 16gig internal storage for N:S while you get 1.1GB in I:S (no microSD slot though for I:S but given the 16gig on board, very few would need a microSD slot)
4. I:S has 256MB more RAM
5. I:S trumps N:S in camera department with better front and rear cameras
6. Hummingbird SoC on N:S is any day better than snapdragon on I:S
7. Most importantly, the N:S will always gets the updates first and it's a pure Google experience phone. No overlay UI, no useless pre-installed extras.
8. Thanks to the vanilla UI, the battery life is much better on N:S
9. N:S is 4.3k cheaper than I:S. *You know, I can buy an IEM like NE6 or M3 (possibly, along with a quality headphone amp along with N:S and may still pay less than what I have to pay just for I:S).*
10. Flawless audio quality on N:S. All you need is one perfect IEM and you will be surprised at the audio quality. The frequency response is absolutely flat across the map (as shown by gsmarena). I:S on the other hand, like most HTC phones, has okayish quality.


So, please tell me, how did you decide that N:S can't even be compared to I:S? 

PS: put your fanboyism aside. if you can't, this is not a place for you. There are some HTC forums. Go and do raindance there.And btw, are you aware of death grip, touch screen issues and data connectivity issues for HTC Sensation?



dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



let me handle these fanboys. You may go maantal (picked from ZNMD) if you do not have enough experience handling fanboys. 



sygeek said:


> Keep your HTC hateboism to yourself, and stop spreading idiotic misconceptions. Just because it sucks for you doesn't mean that it will be the same for everyone. If you can't come up with good reviews/suggestions, please don't bother with such posts.



buddy, Sensation does have issues and they are not isolated incidents. dharmil is just responding to misguided posts done by that HTC fanboy.



mail2abhi81 said:


> Can we expect a price cut for the HTC I:S? I think 24k is still high for ithe device. 22k should be the ideal price.
> 
> so any chance the IS is lowered>



I don't see it happening anytime soon. Trust me sir, These are the most VFM droids that you can get in India (under warranty):

1. LG Optimus One 
2. Motorola Defy for 14.k5k-15.5k
3. Google Nexus S for 19.9k
4. LG Optimus 2X for 25.5k (given that you are ready to put a custom ROM on it. That Tegra SoC powering this phone can be the future king. Tegra Zone â€“ Discover and Get the Best Games for Android and Tegra-Powered Devices)
5. SGS II (the most powerful phone you can get)

Other good devices:

1. HTC W:S 
2. HTC D:S
3. HTC I:S
4. SE Xperia Arc

*My suggestion: N:S + Brainwavz M3*


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> For God's sake, verify the facts before saying anything!
> 
> 1. N:S and I:S have 4" S-LCD (in India) but the oleophobic coating and the curved display makes N:S smudge free and gives better touch sensitivity.
> 2. 3-axis gyro sensor in N:S gives that extra edge for gaming
> ...


Well, that's a nice comparison. 

But I guess it gets unfair when you compare a stock android phone with others, even with SGSII. Mostly because the difference you get is

no extensive UI, 
no bloated apps 
more responsiveness (keeping the RAM in mind) and,
more battery life. 
Adding to that, updates reach such devices first, because you don't have to customize a lot to get it working under the phone.
But all of those come with a catch.

Firstly, if someone isn't a pure android experience fan, you get less features (software wise) and a not-so-good UI. Of course it is customizable (say, by installing softwares) but then you're coming over to what you skipped the other phones. Once you start installing multiple softwares to customize the phone, you'll soon notice the battery life gets down to the same level (not applicable in all cases).

Overlay UIs aren't bad at all, if you know what I'm talking about (HTC Sense), it makes them incomparable with the plain UI of stock android phones. Of course, this again comes with a catch of less battery life, but unless someone isn't much of a fan of battery life, it makes the experience GREAT! But if the battery life isn't satisfactory, sadly, you need to root the phone. But the great thing here is, some users prefer rooting the phone.

Now, the MAJOR features you get with stock android phones are, 

more battery life,
no bloated apps,
plain and smooth UI and,
faster updates.

While, the major features you get with other phones are, 

great UI, 
more features (software-wise), 
improved android applications/features and,
more applications inbuilt to the phone (by the company), which some users prefer.
also, one can root the phone if some of the features aren't satisfactory and get the preferable experience (this is also applicable to stock android phones but it doesn't make sense to root the phone if you prefer pure android experience in the first place).

What matters now is the user's final preference, is it pure android experience (with <above> advantages) or is it better UI and more features (with the <above> catch).



desiibond said:


> buddy, Sensation does have issues and they are not isolated incidents. dharmil is just responding to misguided posts done by that HTC fanboy.


I was annoyed at the way he addressed to those posts, he needs to respect his opinion for the least, but of course he could have gone against his post in a more brief and professional way.

Keeping in mind the VFM, sensation does give you less bang for the buck. It's better if someone goes for SGSII or the above 2 phones over it.



desiibond said:


> Other good devices:
> 1. HTC W:S
> 2. HTC D:S
> 3. HTC I:S
> 4. SE Xperia Arc


I would have kept I:S at top here, but then, it's your opinion


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Well, that's a nice comparison.
> 
> Firstly, if someone isn't a pure android experience fan, you get less features (software wise) and a not-so-good UI. Of course it is customizable (say, by installing softwares) but then you're coming over to what you skipped the other phones. Once you start installing multiple softwares to customize the phone, you'll soon notice the battery life gets down to the same level (not applicable in all cases).



There are enough launchers and UI tools (launcher pro etc) that brings the necessary overlay UI to the device and these come with preconfigured layouts. coming to battery life, I don't think it will come down to the same level. If you haven't noticed till now, the SenseUI itself, however good it is, consumes lot of battery life (thanks to many background processes that you cannot stop or apps that you cannot remove).




sygeek said:


> Overlay UIs aren't bad at all, if you know what I'm talking about (HTC Sense), it makes them incomparable with the plain UI of stock android phones. Of course, this again comes with a catch of less battery life, but unless someone isn't much of a fan of battery life, it makes the experience GREAT! But if the battery life isn't satisfactory, sadly, you need to root the phone. But the great thing here is, some users prefer rooting the phone.



Am not saying that Overlay UIs are bad. I have seen many many, who, after trying the vanilla UI, never go back to the factory UI. And for this, they had to root the phone, install ROMs that come with these tiny bugs. In the case of N:S, you get the pefect vanilla UI and you build your own env on top of it by using widely used apps/launchers/tools. When 



sygeek said:


> Now, the MAJOR features you get with stock android phones are,
> 
> While, the major features you get with other phones are,
> 
> ...





sygeek said:


> I was annoyed at the way he addressed to those posts, he needs to respect his opinion for the least, but of course he could have gone against his post in a more brief and professional way.


Did you ever come across a fanboy who would accept that there are better products from other brands when he is told politely? 



sygeek said:


> Keeping in mind the VFM, sensation does give you less bang for the buck. It's better if someone goes for SGSII or the above 2 phones over it.



Even I liked Sensation over SGS II (especially the build quality and brand value) but then the issues are making me not to suggest it to anyone. Just go through this riddddiculously long thread and you will understand: [SOLUTION][PETITION]Touchscreen Not Responsive - Page 68 - xda-developers


I have used HTC Legend and I know how good SenseUI but at the same time, I know how better than vanilla ROM is, especially when it comes to preserving battery life and lag-free UI. I still remember how sluggish the conversation app used to get when the conversation goes to hundreds of texts long. And when I installed 3rd party sms app, the default HTC app used to come in the way and there i no way to remove it unless you root the phone and remove the app. 

and here is the list of 'beautiful' ROMs developed for N:S [REF] Complete List of Roms | Kernels | Rooting/Other Guides for Nexus S (GSM) - xda-developers

Note: do not try the NexusSense ROM (seriously buggy)


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> There are enough launchers and UI tools (launcher pro etc) that brings the necessary overlay UI to the device and these come with preconfigured layouts. coming to battery life, I don't think it will come down to the same level. If you haven't noticed till now, the SenseUI itself, however good it is, consumes lot of battery life (thanks to many background processes that you cannot stop or apps that you cannot remove).


I agree, you can improve the UI, but it still won't be comparable with other interfaces like HTC Sense.



desiibond said:


> Am not saying that Overlay UIs are bad. I have seen many many, who, after trying the vanilla UI, never go back to the factory UI. And for this, they had to root the phone, install ROMs that come with these tiny bugs. In the case of N:S, you get the pefect vanilla UI and you build your own env on top of it by using widely used apps/launchers/tools.


That's personal preference, mostly by people who don't care/prefer the catch.



> can be attained on droids with plain UI too.


Again, not comparable with UI like HTC Sense 



desiibond said:


> Did you ever come across a fanboy who would accept that there are better products from other brands when he is told politely?


But..did you read this particular user's post? It was rather immature and rude.



desiibond said:


> Even I liked Sensation over SGS II (especially the build quality and brand value) but then the issues are making me not to suggest it to anyone. Just go through this riddddiculously long thread and you will understand: [SOLUTION][PETITION]Touchscreen Not Responsive - Page 68 - xda-developers


SGSII is actually a great buy (at least for me)! All through this way, I'm not saying that stock android phones suck, I actually prefer them over other phones near the same price range. But when it comes over SGSII, I would only buy N:S only if someone decreases my budget by 10K.



desiibond said:


> I have used HTC Legend and I know how good SenseUI but at the same time, I know how better than vanilla ROM is, especially when it comes to preserving battery life and lag-free UI. I still remember how sluggish the conversation app used to get when the conversation goes to hundreds of texts long. And when I installed 3rd party sms app, the default HTC app used to come in the way and there i no way to remove it unless you root the phone and remove the app.


Yup, this depends. HTC Sense or other such UIs are not worth in low-end android phones. Manufacturers should rather keep it as a plain customizable android experience, i.e., pure android. But when it comes to high-end phones, I'll happily prefer the opposite.



desiibond said:


> and here is the list of 'beautiful' ROMs developed for N:S [REF] Complete List of Roms | Kernels | Rooting/Other Guides for Nexus S (GSM) - xda-developers


Thanks for the list 



desiibond said:


> Note: do not try the NexusSense ROM (seriously buggy)


I'm aware, though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> But..did you read this particular user's post? It was rather immature and rude.



nopes
that wasnt immature & rude
i had to talk like that in that language otherWise he woudnt understand .

'coz inspite of telling in previous post about the problems in hTC sensation, still he is recommending ? ? 

seriously man, what was the need ???


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> nopes
> that wasnt immature & rude
> i had to talk like that in that language otherWise he woudnt understand .
> 
> ...


As I said, it's his personal preference and this is yours. If you're against it (his opinion), do so in a more professional manner.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 3, 2011)

_


sygeek said:



			As I said, it's his personal preference and this is yours. If you're against it (his opinion), do so in a more professional manner.
		
Click to expand...


_

personal preference ??
Then he should keep it to himSelf
why misguide the OP ??


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> personal preference ??


His personal preference, HTC Sensation over SGSII and that is his opinion. [I would disagree here]

Your personal preference, HTC Sensation sucks and has many problems. [True, but not entirely]



dharmil007 said:


> Then he should keep it to himSelf
> why misguide the OP ??


I could say the same for you, now let's not go offtopic.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Keep ur hTC fanboism to YourSelf & do not spread it to others here.
> & pls dont give wrong suggestions to people.
> 
> _iF u are a die-fan of hTC & to anyOne suggesting any crap hTC phone, then u should also keep all the news regarding hTC malfunctioning
> ...



From this I can say only one thing that I have much more knowledge about HTC than you.
I am using HTC from around 2 and half years and I am having 3 phones in my home only.I haven't experienced any problem in any of the phone.Apart form them I have used many High end phones of Samsung,SE,nokia,Apple etc and HTC seems to me the best as they give the best for the price,thats it...

@sygeek
Thanks for supporting me


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> From this I can say only one thing that I have much more knowledge about HTC than you.
> I am using HTC from around 2 and half years and I am having 3 phones in my home only.I haven't experienced any problem in any of the phone.Apart form them I have used many High end phones of Samsung,SE,nokia,Apple etc and HTC seems to me the best as they give the best for the price,thats it...
> 
> @sygeek
> Thanks for supporting me



you term yourself as a HTC fanboy, suggest Senstion (which is having serious issues) and you blindly say that N:S is not comparable to I:S. and fyi, HTC never was the brand that gives the best for the price and that is the reason why they never were able to crack the top 4 and they record mediocre sales in sub-20k segment. 

am sorry to say this, your knowledge on HTC and smartphones is rather bleak and is clouded by fanboyism. dharmil has overstated the post regarding sensation a bit but what he said is true. The phone is the buggiest that  HTC has ever brought out. The tech community know this, dharmil knows this, I know this and you are totally unaware of this. So, now tell me sir. who has more knowledge or the right knowledge? 

Regarding your point "HTC gives the best for the price", just few months ago, they were on a slide, thanks to some pathetic models like Wildfire, Incredible, HD7, D:HD, evo etc which had serious battery flaws and overpriced. Thanks to their mgmt listening to the buyers, they starting bringing out better models this year that are rightly specced for that price point and the result was seen in Q4 2010 market share results. But still, I won't say that they give the best for the price as.Currently, HTC offers 2nd or 3rd best device at any given price point.

1. Motorola Defy is far far better than W:S, infact LG O1 is very much similar to W:S even though it costs 2k-3k less
2. N:S is better than D:S and I:S even though it costs 3k-5k less. O:2X, which costs 1k more than I:S is better than I:S (just that one need to put a custom ROM for now and wait for LG to bring out a better factory ROM)
3. Xperia Arc, LG Optimus 2X are much better than D:HD, though they cost less than D:HD
4. SGS II is better than Sensation. 


am saying this for the umpteent time, please take your fanboyism elsewhere.


----------



## s_holmes (Aug 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^^^ @desiibond
> I would agree that SGSII is better than Sensation but we all know that SGSII has a manufacturing deffect that is why I don't suggest it to anyone.



What manufacturing defect does SGSII have?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2011)

^^^^^^ @desiibond
I would agree that SGSII is better than Sensation but we all know that SGSII has a manufacturing deffect that is why I don't suggest it to anyone.
But won't agree with you on that Nexus S is better than Incredible S,no way man.
Incredible S touch response,camera are much better and also Nexus doesn't even have a radio and HTC Sense UI is also very good and there are lot many other things so how can you say that Nexus S is better than Incredible S



desiibond said:


> you term yourself as a HTC fanboy


I am not exactly a fanboy,I like HTC very much,thats it...
I wrote this in my signature because you and dharmil always say that I am a HTC fanboy,so I have started accepting your words now...lol


----------



## noob (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexus S is better than Incredible S..any day...OS updates(that a big deal here)..touch exp is same on both...music quality is gr8 in Nexus S


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2011)

And one thing you must remember(@desiibond and @dharmil)
you people and I can't have the same thinking,it is not necessary that we all should think in the same direction,every person has his/her own thinking and according to that the person says something,so our suggestions to the people can vary,and one must respect other suggestions or thoughts etc....right


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^^^ @desiibond
> I would agree that SGSII is better than Sensation but we all know that SGSII has a manufacturing deffect that is why I don't suggest it to anyone.


a defect that is hardly even visible unless one look for it. On the other hand, the problems with Sensation (death grip and touch screen issues) are highly irritating. so, please, do the home work! 



aroraanant said:


> But won't agree with you on that Nexus S is better than Incredible S,no way man.
> Incredible S touch response,camera are much better and also Nexus doesn't even have a radio and HTC Sense UI is also very good and there are lot many other things so how can you say that Nexus S is better than Incredible S
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, N:S touch response is better than that of I:S. In fact it is among the best and thanks to the oleophobic coating, you need not worry about smudges and fat oils getting on the display.

I do agree that I:S camera is far better than N:S but this is one thing that is used least bit, but lack of FM Radio is not acceptable (though I never use FM on my N900, thanks to the 32gig space and ridiculous amount of commercials aired by radio stations). The FM radio btw can be enabled using custom ROM like CM7. The ridiculous thing is that FM Radio chip is there in N:S but is disabled by Google/Sammy. Anyways, there is a 16gig of space screaming one to have a huge music library. What many other things are you considering? I gave enough detail in my earlier comparison for you to understand. Do try out both and you "may" understand. And do NOT forget the difference in price. 

SenseUI is visually appealing but it's the Nexus owners that get the laugh every time Google pushes the updates and points and laughs at the numerous update related announcements made by Sammy or HTC or Moto..
For example, Nexus One got Gingerbread  2.3.3 in Feb and 2.3.4 in May while it's counterpart Desire is getting the update, now in August, that too because of pressure from the users else it wouldn't even have received the update. SenseUI is just an overlay UI but when compared to the speed at which Nexus phones get the updates and speed at which they get bug fixes and the performance advantage that they have (on similarly powered h/w), it loses it's shine or whatever. It's a shame that uses of a 2011 device I:S had to wait till May for 2.3 while a 1.5yr old phone got the update much earlier. There is lot of positive news that Nexus One will get ICS update too. Tell me how many HTC devices from 2010 will get the same, atleast within a month of two after ICS going public. That, my friend, is the most valuable UI advantage. One year after getting a device having Sense UI or Touchwiz UI, one will be waiting desperately for the manufacturer to provide OS update. Watching others getting the OS/feature update while the  device is stuck on months old OS is, well, ...... Do note that by this time, one is least bit interested in those animations and colors.  This slowness is not specific to HTC. They are the best when it comes to updating non-nexus devices if you compare them to Sammy or Moto or SE. 

The main reason why I had to ditch Legend was that I had wait and wait and wait for Froyo (tried custom ROMs but each ROM had it's own issues) and I decided that my next droid phone will be a Nexus device. All the updates arrive on time and in case a fancy UI is needed, a custom ROM is ready to use.


----------



## NainO (Aug 4, 2011)

Reminds me of - "Samsung Galaxy 3 vs LG Optimus One" thread 

@aroraanant
I can understand your loyalty towards HTC.
But : Suggesting Wildfire S, when someone can opt for Moto Defy!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> Reminds me of - "Samsung Galaxy 3 vs LG Optimus One" thread
> 
> @aroraanant
> I can understand your loyalty towards HTC.
> But : Suggesting Wildfire S, when someone can opt for Moto Defy!!!



Do not insult these devices by comparing them to SG3 

anyways, am still waiting for him to explain how W:S is better than Defy and how N:S cannot be compared to I:S


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

@desiibond: I have to strongly disagree with you here. Sorry, but I think you're opinion is "clouded by HTC hateboyism". If you had a bad experience with an HTC phone, that doesn't mean all the HTC phones suck.

I don't mean to be offensive here, but I had to say this.  Or, it maybe that you're a fan of stock android phones.

HTC Incredible S vs Google Nexus S - Know Your Mobile India

That's a more bias and feature-wise comparison. I could've argued myself over here, but it wouldn't have been convincing.

Edit: Another comparison, By the numbers: Nexus S vs. HTC Incredible S vs. iPhone 4

I guess that should end the discussion here. If there's more to it, I guess you can only base it on personal experience.

*@OP* please refer to reviews from trusted sites before falling into fanboism/hateboism reviews here.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

sygeek said:


> @desiibond: I have to strongly disagree with you here. Sorry, but I think you're opinion is "clouded by HTC hateboyism". I don't mean to be offensive here, but I had to say this.  Or, it maybe that you're a fan of stock android phones.
> 
> HTC Incredible S vs Google Nexus S - Know Your Mobile India
> 
> That's a more bias and feature-wise comparison.



hateboyism. hmm. interesting! I ridiculed mid range galaxy devices and favoured W:S. Does that make me a sammy hateboy and HTC fanboy? 

now, regarding that article. 

I:S won in build and camera department which is absolutely right.
N:S won in apps and storage/memory deparment.
draw was given for OS but then after six months, when a new update is rolled out, won't it get in favour of N:S till the I:S gets the update (by which time, N:S will be onto the next version)
Display and processing power too were draw, which is correct (though I think that powervr GPU is more powerful but )
now, what about the multimedia? The audio quality on N:S is top notch while the same on I:S okayish. Where is the mention of gyroscope and the NFC chip which tilt the advantage in favour of N:S. 

Finally, the price. It's 5k cheaper damn it and it has the h/w advantage and the ROMs that negate the lack of SenseUI etc. If you still think that this is hateboyism whatever, then, sorry, your understanding of smartphones need some more understanding.

even the second link you provided shows the same. How difficult is it to understand this?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> Reminds me of - "Samsung Galaxy 3 vs LG Optimus One" thread
> 
> @aroraanant
> I can understand your loyalty towards HTC.
> But : Suggesting Wildfire S, when someone can opt for Moto Defy!!!



I suggested it against SG3 and O1 and one can opt for it who don't want to spend more than 12k...!

and @desibond
I will not agree that Nexus S is better than Incredible S ever...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I suggested it against SG3 and O1 and one can opt for it who don't want to spend more than 12k...!
> 
> and @desibond
> I will not agree that Nexus S is better than Incredible S ever...



it's the general  nature of fanboys and no one is worried about making them agree (though it is immense fun pawning them)


----------



## NainO (Aug 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:
			
		

> I suggested it against SG3 and O1 and one can opt for it who don't want to spend more than 12k...!



And how about suggesting him/her O1 (pretty much similar to Wildfire S)?
With this he/she will be able to save some (around 3k; sorry for refering 3k as "some") bucks!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> And how about suggesting him/her O1 (pretty much similar to Wildfire S)?
> With this he/she will be able to save some (around 3k; sorry for refering 3k as "some") bucks!!!



anyways, lets not bring that discussion here. 

update: N:S is Rs.18,799 on letsbuy with "icicilb" coupon (though am not sure if this works)


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

desiibond said:


> hateboyism. hmm. interesting! I ridiculed mid range galaxy devices and favoured W:S. Does that make me a sammy hateboy and HTC fanboy?
> 
> now, regarding that article.
> 
> ...


My understanding of smartphones may be false, but not theirs. Also, please look at the overall features, not the minute features like gyroscope/blah blah. N:S does win over the music quality, but just being blinded by one feature doesn't mark an overall phone.



> *At the end of the day*
> So what can we take away from this on paper comparison of the Nexus S, HTC Incredible S and iPhone 4. Well as far as Android devices go, we’re struggling to find the appeal of the Nexus S.
> 
> Pure Google device? Gingerbread? All these arguments are moot considering that the Incredible S will get a Gingerbread update in June. As for pure Google, although we don’t have any qualms with the plain vanilla treatment on the Nexus S, there’s really not much wrong with the HTC Sense UI skin on the Incredible S either. In terms of UI then, it would seem the decision making will come down to preference of whether you’d want your Android in plain vanila flavour or with some UI garnishing on top.
> ...





desiibond said:


> it's the general  nature of fanboys and no one is worried about making them agree (though it is immense fun pawning them)


I doubt if it's fanboism, he is happy and content with his phone and recommended the same to the OP. But, wait, he went against your opinion, and that proves him wrong?

Also, this the internet, no one gives a damn to what anyone says. People will still stick to their opinions


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

sygeek said:


> My understanding of smartphones may be false, but not theirs. Also, please look at the overall features, not the minute features like gyroscope/blah blah. N:S does win over the music quality, but just being blinded by one feature doesn't mark an overall phone.



dude, why are you getting repetitive here. how many times do I have to explain in detail. Read in full!
anways, here's the list
1. better quality glass and better touch response.  (though the gorilla glass on I:S makes it more durable).
2. more UI updates.
3. better GPU and just slightly better CPU. 
3. better audio reproduction, in fact, it is among the very best in business.
4. far less price. I can get quality IEMs or other accessories for saved price. (or I can get dozens of paid games and apps making it much much better value for money).
5. more internal memory.
6. Flawless Google experience.
7. better ROM support (atleast when compared with I:S).
8. better battery life.
9. better gaming experience.

and in response, all you could show is camera and SenseUI. so, tell me sir, who is blinded by one or two features, few of which has alternatives on N:S.



sygeek said:


> I doubt if it's fanboism, he is happy and content with his phone and recommended the same to the OP. But, wait, he went against your opinion, and that proves him wrong?



This is exactly why I don't understand. After repetitive reasoning, you are in no mood to understand the way that smartphones are compared. I may've given equal rating for I:S and N:S if they were priced same but there is a 5k difference and h/w wise N:S is superior.

He is pawned in other thread for showing HTC fanboyism (for midrange droids). He is pawned here for showing same fanboyism. 

btw, am curious, why are you taking the side of who is getting pawned in TDF?


----------



## noob (Aug 4, 2011)

imagine HTC Incredible not getting any updates after ICS. that will make this phone useless. Nexus S will get updates after ICS too.
those updates are a BIG thing for me. UI can be changed later.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

@desiibond: Okay, here's my list

Processor, both of the smartphones have practically the same processor power.
While Nexus S has better a GPU performance than the HTC Incredible S, but the additional RAM in I:S squares things off.
N:S has more internal storage with 16GB (with no microSD support) while I:S has only 1.1GB internal storage, and also offers an option for expandle memory upto 32GB which can outperform N:S's internal storage.
Both of the phones have the same screen and screen size. N:S despite having an amoled version, none of the sellers in India have it. The only option left is s-lcd version which lacks a radio.
N:S, both technically and practically has more battery capacity than I:S. Although a simple root in I:S will shoot it's battery power by a long shot (but still lower than N:S).
Camera-wise, I:S with it's 8MP sensor with 720HD video recording and dual-LED flash is way ahead than N:S very disappointing camera, this is a huge turn-off for camera-lovers.
N:S costs 20k while I:S ATM costs 4k more, i.e. 24k
N:S despite having a front camera, has no native use for it's front-facing camera.
I:S and N:S both feature the latest Android v2.3. While I:S is already v2.4 ready and will recieve an update as soon as Android 2.4 gets released.
N:S has a unique slight curvature screen design, which may be freaky to be some but isn't noticeable during normal use.
I:S features HTC's famous Sense UI, while N:S features a plain and simple UI which may be disappointing for some. 
N:S features an NFC chip, a unique technology currently present rarely in other smartphones.
N:S's music quality is outstanding while I:S has a decent music quality.
Some users have reported that N:S runs a little hot, while at the same time some are having issues with it's volume button on the side, constantly being hit accidently.
N:S has a call bug where the phones reboots itself/freezes suddenly. (Although I'm not sure if this has been with fixed with an update/not)

Personally, I think it's a head-to-head competition and last choice depends on more preferable feature between each phone. As a whole, I:S does win, but bringing the N:S price factor, it may catch the hearts of some users.

I guess this should do it, you have more preferable features in N:S, while I prefer I:S over it.



desiibond said:


> btw, am curious, why are you taking the side of who is getting pawned in TDF?


I didn't feel that he was showing off his fanboism, just a post of him recommending the phone to the OP, based on his personal preference.

Oh, and he wasn't getting pwnd, at least not in my view. It was actually 3:1, an unfair fight, that's how he was getting "pwnd", at least in your hateboism group .



desiibond said:


> *1.* better quality glass and better touch response.  (though the gorilla glass on I:S makes it more durable).
> 3. better GPU and just slightly better CPU.
> 5. more internal memory.
> *6.* Flawless Google experience.
> *9*. better gaming experience.


I have refuted 3rd and 5th points in my post. But can you please be brief with the rest of these points (marked as bold).


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

sygeek said:


> @desiibond: Okay, here's my list
> 
> Processor, both of the smartphones have practically the same processor power.
> While Nexus S has better a GPU performance than the HTC Incredible S, but the additional RAM in I:S squares things off.




ROFLMAO. seriously? More RAM for more graphical processing power. Bravo. claps!



sygeek said:


> [*]N:S has more internal storage with 16GB (with no microSD support) while I:S has only 1.1GB internal storage, and also offers an option for expandle memory upto 32GB which can outperform N:S's internal storage.


Do you know why internal storage is preferred by many? 



sygeek said:


> [*]Both of the phones have the same screen and screen size. N:S despite having an amoled version, none of the sellers in India have it. The only option left is s-lcd version which lacks a radio.



what is radio to do with display? FYI, the FM radio can be activated after rooting and/or by loading custom ROM. It's just that it is deactivated. 



sygeek said:


> [*]N:S, both technically and practically has more battery capacity than I:S. Although a simple root in I:S will shoot it's battery power by a long shot (but still lower than N:S).



And by a simple root, I can open the pandoras box on N:S. 



sygeek said:


> [*]Camera-wise, I:S with it's 8MP sensor with 720HD video recording and dual-LED flash is way ahead than N:S very disappointing camera, this is a huge turn-off for camera-lovers.


atlast, one valid point. 



sygeek said:


> [*]N:S costs 20k while I:S ATM costs 4k more, i.e. 24k


and do you now how many apps and what all accessories can be purchase for that 4k? 



sygeek said:


> [*]N:S despite having a front camera, has no native use for it's front-facing camera.



ROFLMAO. again, baseless point. Google talk on 2.3.4 version of android supports video calling. OOOH. I:S hasn't got the update yet. Hmmm. 



sygeek said:


> [*]I:S and N:S both feature the latest Android v2.3. While I:S is already v2.4 ready and will recieve an update as soon as Android 2.4 gets released.



wrooooong. N:S already moved to 2.3.4 (though it's not major, this is just an indication of updates. And btw, I:S got 2.3.3 MONTHS after N:S got the same. 



sygeek said:


> [*]N:S has a unique slight curvature screen design, which may be freaky to be some but isn't noticeable during normal use.



what kind of reason is this? 



sygeek said:


> [*]I:S features HTC's famous Sense UI, while N:S features a plain and simple UI which may be disappointing for some.


like I said many time sin the past, vanilla android its more of flexibility than disappointment. 




sygeek said:


> [*]N:S's music quality is outstanding while I:S has a decent music quality.
> [*]Some users have reported that N:S runs a little hot, while at the same time some are having issues with it's volume button on the side, constantly being hit accidently.
> [*]N:S has a call bug where the phones reboots itself/freezes suddenly. (Although I'm not sure if this has been with fixed with an update/not)



hmm. Did you check for the bugs after 2.3.4?  coming to the phone heating up, how may and it is an issue in the first place? my n900 gets hot, x10 gets hot, legend used to burn, X7 gets hot. These are smartphones with powerful processors and they do not have any kind of cooling mechanism. slight heat shouldn't matter much. 



sygeek said:


> Personally, I think it's a head-to-head competition and last choice depends on more preferable feature between each phone. As a whole, I:S does win, but bringing the N:S price factor, it may catch the hearts of some users.


again, win where? You still have not proved anything other than camera. 

am still ROFLMAOing at your GPU/RAM and frongcam points!



sygeek said:


> @desiibond: Okay, here's my list
> 
> I have refuted 3rd and 5th points in my post. But can you please be brief with the rest of these points (marked as bold).



touch screen: and do you even properly read what I explained earlier. google for oleophobic coating, nexus S touch response and multi point touch tests

flawless google experience: again, read my posts again. not effected by bugs due to these UI overlays, fixes to critical bugs applied ahead of others, no bloatcare that will come in the way, no conflicts between the apps of your choice and the preloaded bloatware apps

gaming: better GPU, slightly better CPU, gyroscope, faster NAND internal user memory makes loading of games faster
PS: oh yes, he did get pawned. else why will he start with "N:S does not even compare to I:S", then to "I don't think N"S is better than I:S", then to "I will not agree that I:S is better than N:S" and finally is doing +1s to your posts


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

@ *sygeek* - Buddy it wasn't just a post!! Had it been that he wouldn't have got on so many people's nerves!! Almost every other thread he is suggesting HTC this, HTC that in all the price ranges...and he is not even ready to admit the facts even after repetitive posts by many of us..I'm ok with him being obstinate but even after that he still comes up with ridiculous posts..and don't think I'm talking about this particular thread..I'm talking about in general!!

As far as the better one between I:S & N:S goes - both have their pros & cons & no one exactly trounces the other BUT the biggest factor going for N:S would be the pricing!! Heck for 5k less than I:S its one heck of a phone!!

Nice *bond*!!I think there was one member who was really irritated by *aroraanant* & his post was really offensive(only to *aro*, I thoroughly enjoyed it)) but you decided to pawn *aroraan* in a civil manner!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

@ssb1551 I am getting really tired trying to explain to these two. These guys seem to pick some random reviews and base their facts on them, without giving a thought to which is better in the long run. I think I need to call Kalpik and Sunny chahal for help to use the 'right' kind of words 



ssb1551 said:


> Nice *bond*!!I think there was one member who was really irritated by *aroraanant* & his post was really offensive(only to *aro*, I thoroughly enjoyed it)) but you decided to pawn *aroraan* in a civil manner!!



that is one side effect of being a moderator. can't use strong language.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^Guess thats what you call typical fanboys!!..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2011)

@desibond....I still remember ur big & long discussion Nokia vs SE with Dreamcatcher ....Now it seems things have changed...but fanboys always remain the same


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

desiibond said:


> ROFLMAO. seriously? More RAM for more graphical processing power. Bravo. claps!


Technically, that is not true, but practically it does make a little sense. Neither is it a baseless sentence, I've read tonnes of review and I'm sure I took this off from one of them, Oh wait, roflmfao?



> Do you know why internal storage is preferred by many?


I know and that's why the sentence is carefully phrased with words like.."which can".



> what is radio to do with display? FYI, the FM radio can be activated after rooting and/or by loading custom ROM. It's just that it is deactivated.


Why? Why would a user want to root N:S when he preferred true "google" experience at the first place? 



> And by a simple root, I can open the pandoras box on N:S.


A simple root N:S is basically pointless, if someone bought it for the purpose of pure android experience at the first place.



> atlast, one valid point.


at last you agreed somewhere.



> and do you now how many apps and what all accessories can be purchase for that 4k?


 And do you know how much accessories can be purchased if I bought motorola defy. That's the most stupidest argument I've ever heard.



> ROFLMAO. again, baseless point. Google talk on 2.3.4 version of android supports video calling. OOOH. I:S hasn't got the update yet. Hmmm.


Again, I've carefully read tonnes of site and none of these points are baseless. Okay, let's see where I got this from..hmm?



> wrooooong. N:S already moved to 2.3.4 (though it's not major, this is just an indication of updates. And btw, I:S got 2.3.3 MONTHS after N:S got the same.


That's why I quoted 2.3, please read the sentence carefully. Oh, maybe you skipped that I:S is already v2.4 which has major features. 



> what kind of reason is this?


Uh..That's a point, not a reason again taken after reading various reviews.



> like I said many time sin the past, vanilla android its more of flexibility than disappointment.


"What kind of reason is this?"

Only if anyone gives a sh1t for flexibility, an average user generally bothers with just UI instead of customizing it to one's need. I:S comes with that experience hands-on, N:S, well you need to customize it to hours to reach the preferred UI. UI IS A MAJOR FEATURE OF ANY PHONE and a preferable one should be available hands on. Customizing, well, none of the average user gives a single sh1te for that.



> hmm. Did you check for the bugs after 2.3.4?  coming to the phone heating up, how may and it is an issue in the first place? my n900 gets hot, x10 gets hot, legend used to burn, X7 gets hot. These are smartphones with powerful processors and they do not have any kind of cooling mechanism. slight heat shouldn't matter much.


That's not necessarily a bad thing 



> again, win where? You still have not proved anything other than camera.


Again, I can not prove anything to a HTC hateboy with a closed-mindset, I'm sorry but I don't even think it's worth explaining. Did you even bother to give I:S a fair trial.



> am still ROFLMAOing at your GPU/RAM and frongcam points!


Read both of these reviews carefully, that's where I took those 2 points from..but, wait, you're more capable and smarter than them. You didn't even give I:S a fair try, and basing your opinions on previous terrible experience with HTC Legend. lol?



> flawless google experience: again, read my posts again. not effected by bugs due to these UI overlays, fixes to critical bugs applied ahead of others, no bloatcare that will come in the way, no conflicts between the apps of your choice and the preloaded bloatware apps


 ROFL! You mean flawless android experience..



> gaming: better GPU, slightly better CPU, gyroscope, faster NAND internal user memory makes loading of games faster
> PS: oh yes, he did get pawned. else why will he start with "N:S does not even compare to I:S", then to "I don't think N"S is better than I:S", then to "I will not agree that I:S is better than N:S" and finally is doing +1s to your posts


 That's his personal preference just like (fanboi) Samsung phones are yours. Of course no one gives a dipshite to what you say on the internet. Neither are you ready to agree that I:S > N:S. Isn't that arrogant Samsung fanboism (HTC hateboism)?

Both of us, recommended the OP I:S instead of N:S. But, wait, that was too outrageous for you (true) Samsung fanbois. That's when you guys got offended, showing true signs of Samsung fanboism and HTC hateboism, instead of respecting others opinion. Sorry, but I have to say, that is true arrogance, you went on to start a flamewar with "OOH SOME 1 IJ WRONGZ ON TEH INTERNET NO NO NON".


*@OP: Top 10 Android phones in India - Thinkdigit*


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 5, 2011)

With all due respect,pls stop this guys...we are deviating from the topic here. And you guys are giving a very bad name to tdf. U can continue in pms or debate in a separate thread. But if an OP has started a thread to spend his hard-earned money on a phone lets just give our opinions and let the op decide then. this mud-slingiing has taken 2 pages when 2 posts wud have been enuf. 

"MY OPINION" is that op should go to a store and try out both the nexus S and the incredible S. Everybody has different tastes and requirements. Some like vanilla some like htc sense. Also nexus S has no FM(some ppl find that a requirement). If I had 25k wud get the LG optimus 2x and mod it to pure awesomeness. Becoz thts the way I like it! I like to work and tweak and satisfy myself with what i am doing...makes me feel in control of my phone.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> "MY OPINION" is that op should go to a store and try out both the nexus S and the incredible S. Everybody has different tastes and requirements. Some like vanilla some like htc sense. Also nexus S has no FM(some ppl find that a requirement). If I had 25k wud get the LG optimus 2x and mod it to pure awesomeness. Becoz thts the way I like it! I like to work and tweak and satisfy myself with what i am doing...makes me feel in control of my phone.


Shouldn't have said that, people are not going to quote you a LG fanboy and start a flamewar.

Anyway, that pretty much sums it all for the OP,

HTC Incredible S [24.3K]
Nexus S [20K] (Out of stock on letsbuy and flipkart)
LG Optimus 2x [25.5K]
HTC Sensation [29.8K]
*@OP: If buying from Letsbuy, please use this coupon code "ICICILB", to get a discount of 1.2K.*


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 5, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Shouldn't have said that, people are not going to quote you a LG fanboy and start a flamewar.
> 
> Anyway, that pretty much sums it all for the OP,
> 
> ...




Im sorry....Is this a who's a fanboy thread? 
Like I said, its an opinion. If ive helped the OP decide then Ive done my part. Im outta here.

Final verdict: (not in order of preference)
nexus s: if update matter the most and ok with vanilla os, no FM
htc incredible s: if big screen,better camera and htc sense is an attraction
lg optimus 2x: if u are into tweaking and custom roms. excellent gaming capabilties


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2011)

@desibond, i think better to move these posts to fight club & continue there. everytime i open this thread. i see the same baseless argument about A vs B.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

sygeek said:


> And do you know how much accessories can be purchased if I bought motorola defy. That's the most stupidest argument I've ever heard.


Please realize this is all about hitting the price sweet point right. Nexus S hits it right at ~19k whereas Incredible S isn't hitting it completely right at ~24.3k. The only better thing it has is the camera which is of no use if you aren't going to use it.

I'd simply tell the OP to shell out 5k more to get SGSII even if he can't afford to. That will end this debate for once and for all.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Please realize this is all about hitting the price sweet point right. Nexus S hits it right at ~19k whereas Incredible S isn't hitting it completely right at ~24.3k. The only better thing it has is the camera which is of no use if you aren't going to use it.
> 
> I'd simply tell the OP to shell out 5k more to get SGSII even if he can't afford to. That will end this debate for once and for all.





Spoiler



Let the @OP decide what's good/bad. Even I would've recommended him the same, but he has a strict 25K budget, which perfectly fits for Incredible S.

There's Nexus S too with total VFM, but if the OP's readily shelling out 25K why bother about price factor, and just suggest him Incredible S.

Although I'm not saying that he can't go below his budget and buy Nexus S, if he likes it, he certainly can. But, these guys just couldn't control it and went all over this thread.

Instead of going with, you put your opinion, I will put mine and the OP will decide which opinion drives his decision better. These guys were, You're wrong, I'm right, stop suggesting him wrong stuff you fanboy, OP don't listen to him, buy what I'm saying cause I'm Mr. Right.

Just respect each other's decision and let the OP decide what's better for him, that's all I'm asking.


I've laid out those suggestions (according to his budget) collectively above, now the OP just needs to go through each of them and choose which one is right for his personal preference.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

Circular discussions again.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Please realize this is all about hitting the price sweet point right. Nexus S hits it right at ~19k whereas Incredible S isn't hitting it completely right at ~24.3k. The only better thing it has is the camera which is of no use if you aren't going to use it.
> 
> I'd simply tell the OP to shell out 5k more to get SGSII even if he can't afford to. That will end this debate for once and for all.



I say save up for SGS2 too. And while you are saving up the price is most likely to come down once sales start picking up.

My arc went down from 32k to 28k in 2weeks since I bought it.

Buy Samsung Galaxy SII at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> If I had 25k wud get the LG optimus 2x and mod it to pure awesomeness. Becoz thts the way I like it! I like to work and tweak and satisfy myself with what i am doing...makes me feel in control of my phone.



Totally agree with you. at 25k budget, if the OP is ready to load custom ROMs etc, O:2x will rock. Dual Core gives extra boost, Tegra 2 gives access to Tegra Zone, Nova display gives superb quality, good camera. Totally justifies the price tag.



ico said:


> Circular discussions again.



you must not use the N word here.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me is Nexus S available in stores like croma or mobile stores in mumbai ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> Can anyone tell me is Nexus S available in stores like croma or mobile stores in mumbai ?



Did you check at sangeetha and/or univercell?


----------



## s_holmes (Aug 5, 2011)

What I am not able to understand is why is there such a huge difference in the MRP and the actual sale price for Nexus S. The MRP on Samsung site is Rs. 27,438 and the online retail price is around 19.9 K (18.9K in Letsbuy after discount). So that is around 8 - 9 K difference between the prices.

For any other phone the difference will be max of 2-3 K.


----------



## tousif (Aug 6, 2011)

@desiibond
i will be buying an andoid phone and use it for minimum two years...coz my parents wont allow me till then..
from ur prev posts in this thread i find myself in love wid nexus s....and strted slightly disliking htc..

so is nexus s is the best option for that??? will it b future proof atleast for two yrs.. or i shud go for lg o2x..but m not upto d rooting mechanism only if strictly required..
i lpve a bit of gaming too..but m not a hardcore gamer.
budget is 20k but can thnk to stretch it for o2x if its worth it..


----------



## sygeek (Aug 6, 2011)

tousif said:


> @desiibond
> i will be buying an andoid phone and use it for minimum two years...coz my parents wont allow me till then..
> from ur prev posts in this thread i find myself in love wid nexus s....and strted slightly disliking htc..
> 
> ...


Just try a demo both of these phones in a shop or something, if the extra bucks for Optimus2x feel worthy to you, then go for it or you may as well want to stay in your budget and buy nexus s, a stock android phone. It varies with your personal preference.

I'd say instead of depending on these reviews, you should try HTC I:S too, you might as well like HTC's Sense UI.

There's another option, if you're willing to extend your budget by 5k, just try a little hard and add 3.5k to the equation and you get the glorious SGSII, the best of all the smartphones (yet). It will be definitely worth it!

For casual gaming, you'll be fine with any of the above phones though I will recommend O2X and SGSII here.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

tousif said:


> @desiibond
> i will be buying an andoid phone and use it for minimum two years...coz my parents wont allow me till then..
> from ur prev posts in this thread i find myself in love wid nexus s....and strted slightly disliking htc..
> 
> ...



LG O:2X is a very powerful device but to unlock its full potential, you must install custom ROM(s) till LG brings out the updates. Yes, it is worth paying 25k for this phone and it will be a very good learning experience for you. On the other hand, if you want to do minimum amount of playing with ROMs etc, nothing beats N:S and it will keep geting updates for next or 1.5 yrs atleast and when the official updates stop after that, you can swtich to custom ROMs.

and btw, it's not that I dislike HTC. I like their phones a lot but due to the pricing, their phones are second to some other device at all price points.


----------



## ss max (Aug 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> LG O:2X is a very powerful device but to unlock its full potential, you must install custom ROM(s) till LG brings out the updates. Yes, it is worth paying 25k for this phone and it will be a very good learning experience for you. On the other hand, if you want to do minimum amount of playing with ROMs etc, nothing beats N:S and it will keep geting updates for next or 1.5 yrs atleast and when the official updates stop after that, you can swtich to custom ROMs.


Absolutely true.


----------



## tousif (Aug 6, 2011)

N:S is plain android phone.. but if i want can i install custom UI like similar to sense or touchwiz into it... and do i need to root the device to install custom UI.. and does rooting the phone voids its warranty???
one more thing wat actually custom ROM(s) means???

i heard much abt CM7 ROM...wat actually it is.? and can i install it in both o2x and N:S??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

tousif said:


> N:S is plain android phone.. but if i want can i install custom UI like similar to sense or touchwiz into it... and do i need to root the device to install custom UI.. and does rooting the phone voids its warranty???
> one more thing wat actually custom ROM(s) means???
> 
> i heard much abt CM7 ROM...wat actually it is.? and can i install it in both o2x and N:S??



yes. There are lot of applications like launcher pro. For some you ned to root the phone while some need not require root. 
Manufacturers say that rooting will void warranty but that is more  like a casual rule. 

Cutom rom is rom that is devwloped by devs unoffically. Cyanogen is a modding community that develop cyanogen mod rkms for various devices. A custom rom is not provided or sorted by manufacturer.
 Cm7  is available for nexus s, need to check if it is available for optimus 2x


----------



## tousif (Aug 6, 2011)

Is thre any point waiting till sept or oct coz iphone5 will be launched... So will thre be chances of other mobile prices going down coz of announcement of iphone..
And will india c a pricecut in mobiles due to launch of iphone5 though it wont b launched in india any time soon...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

no. iPhone 5 will not affect anything unless it is priced under 30k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^Yeah & I don't think iPhone 5 will retail for less than 40k in India!!


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 6, 2011)

@tousif 
u have been waiting long to get a phone  I know how one feels if I wait a month more I can get a better phone for the same price. But unless there is substantial reason to believe that there is no point postponing there will always be a better phone  u just have to go with whats best right now. If u are not into self-customization then by all means go for a htc phone, their sense interface looks good out of the box


----------



## soham (Aug 8, 2011)

Phew ..quite a lot of healthy (or rather unhealthy) discussion i must say . I have finally decided to go for the Incredible S bocz :
1. The Custom Sense UI felt awesome and even sense.com was very good..HTC seems to take android to a totally new level.
2. Lookwise it was great.
3. Camera, though not that good, wasn't my selection criteria..as I prefer digicam over cell phone cam on any day.
4. Heard HTC support is very good. They r very prompt in providing upgrades and even plan to bring Sense UI 3.0 to non dual-core devices.
5. The vanila Android interface, to me, feels to less polished, as compared to say iOS. Even the one on Samsung galaxy felt childish with so less of customise. It is a strictly personal opinion though.
I have a iPod touch 4th gen, so i am more used to fancy UI and find it difficult to settle for much less....


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

Good choice there. 

/thread


----------

